# For those of us with young daughters who love makeup



## MelissaAnn (Nov 9, 2010)

I saw these on a craft blog and decided to try it out!

  	Faux makeup!

  	Its made with nailpolish!

  	Here are the ones I made for my daughter..





  	My sister gave me these fake MAC containers after she bought them on ebay...  so I used those and a NYX trio

  	All you do is use empty containers or scrape the makeup out, you can use eyeshadow containers, blush, powder, anything, and slowly pour in the nailpolish. It dries to about half of what you pour in, so I let mine sit for a while, then refilled them. They get hard after 24 hours but they are REALLY, REALLY stinky still. Im not going to give them to her for probably another 3 days. The blog says the stink will go away after a few days.

  	Just wanted to share and pass it on!

  	I love these because now she will stop ruining all my MAC stuff!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 9, 2010)

thats awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 they look really cool! i always loved pretending to copy my mum by putting on make up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!


----------



## MelissaAnn (Nov 9, 2010)

My daughter just turned 3 and is always asking for makeup and brushes lol so I thought this would be cute to put in a little box for her to keep on her vanity thats in her playroom


----------

